# Does yours look like mine??



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

Here's mine!!

RIP Pixie


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Belle's coloring, was she darker when she was younger? Tynk is 18 mo now and when I got her she was really apricot, now she is cream. I can handle her getting lighter but hope it will not get much lighter. Pixie is a cutie...my condulances.


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> Belle's coloring, was she darker when she was younger? Tynk is 18 mo now and when I got her she was really apricot, now she is cream. I can handle her getting lighter but hope it will not get much lighter. Pixie is a cutie...my condulances.


Yes she was a little darker than she is now


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Scuse the messy hair, Im growing coat on some and its been raining everyday here so they look a mess. But here are some of mine. I swear they are hitting the whacky tabacky ound:


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Scuse the messy hair, Im growing coat on some and its been raining everyday here so they look a mess. But here are some of mine. I swear they are hitting the whacky tabacky ound:


i can't help but laugh at the one on the far left is that a dog or a mop? ound: ound:


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Scuse the messy hair, Im growing coat on some and its been raining everyday here so they look a mess. But here are some of mine. I swear they are hitting the whacky tabacky ound:


Wacky Tabacky!! SO that explains the hair!!!! LMAO thats great!!!!! Someday I will have my poodle plantation!!!!!!!! (with a max of 4 adults and whatever babies here may be at any given time lol) I want to keep it small so that if anything should come up that is an emergency I do not have to worry as much as well as the cost of all the testing ect. But I can not wait!!!!!!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

These 4 do this everytime I leave the loungeroom. They just go ontop of the lounge and wait for me to come in. I sat down at my computer and they were still there so having the cam alongside me, couldnt resist the shot. I just took this yesterday. The girl on the left, the second bitch who is fat, isnt really fat, she is due in 5 days to have pups. The mop on the left is her daughter from the last litter. The little tiny one on the far right is the mum to my little Chase. The other bitch, well thats just Summer haha


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> These 4 do this everytime I leave the loungeroom. They just go ontop of the lounge and wait for me to come in. I sat down at my computer and they were still there so having the cam alongside me, couldnt resist the shot. I just took this yesterday. The girl on the left, the second bitch who is fat, isnt really fat, she is due in 5 days to have pups. The mop on the left is her daughter from the last litter. The little tiny one on the far right is the mum to my little Chase. The other bitch, well thats just Summer haha


AWW!!! Cant wait to see the pics of the new pups!! !!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

She is doing well this time. Last litter she was a week early. The pups were healthy except the little brown boy that was born. He was too tiny, and I managed to keep him going for 3 weeks and the day he opened his eyes he died. I cried my heart out. The other 3 black girls were very healthy and fat.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

This was her last litter. You cant see how small he was in the first pic but the second pic he shows so much smaller


















Im trying to find a better pic


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness now I want another poodle!!!!!! <33!!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

That is going to be hard for me if it happens to me, and it probably will it is inevitable, but it will be hard. I both look forward and am scared to death of my first litter LOL! Is that normal? I can not wait to see pics of the new litter either.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

This one was taken a few days after they were born. You can really see how small he was


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> This was her last litter. You cant see how small he was in the first pic but the second pic he shows so much smaller
> 
> Im trying to find a better pic


WOW, he is tiny. When that happens, do you try to prepare yourself for something devistating to happen?


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> That is going to be hard for me if it happens to me, and it probably will it is inevitable, but it will be hard. I both look forward and am scared to death of my first litter LOL! Is that normal? I can not wait to see pics of the new litter either.


Unfortunately being a breeder you have to take the good with the bad. I have only ever lost pups a couple of times, mostly they all live and are healthy born. One litter was my imported bitch. She had 8 pups and was a small bitch. Within 4 days 5 pups died. I didnt sleep for 4 days trying to keep them alive but they faded. And then there was this little guy. I think I would prefer to lose them earlier on cause once they open their eyes it really makes it hard.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

WOW look at that chunkers butt on the far right!!!! to cute, yes her is VERY small, this pic shows it even better.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

MakeShift Heart said:


> Oh my goodness now I want another poodle!!!!!! <33!!


It is pretty safe to say Trista, that poodles are alot like pringles, you can not have just one LOL!!!!!!!!!!! Once you really start to learn about the breed and truely appriciate it, there is NO stopping the desire to show/compete and breed!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> WOW, he is tiny. When that happens, do you try to prepare yourself for something devistating to happen?


I always felt there was something wrong but wasnt sure if he was just going to be a tiny guy forever. Mums usually push their pups away when something is wrong. But she didnt and kept accepting him. I just sort have knew cause he didnt have a good strong suckle to he was mostly bottle fed.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Unfortunately being a breeder you have to take the good with the bad. I have only ever lost pups a couple of times, mostly they all live and are healthy born. One litter was my imported bitch. She had 8 pups and was a small bitch. Within 4 days 5 pups died. I didnt sleep for 4 days trying to keep them alive but they faded. And then there was this little guy. I think I would prefer to lose them earlier on cause once they open their eyes it really makes it hard.


A toy???? 8 pups????? WOW, I could see that. That is a HUGE litter for them.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

she was registered a mini here. She come from toy mini and dwarf breeding from the Czech Rep. She was only 13 1/2 inchs.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> she was registered a mini here. She come from toy mini and dwarf breeding from the Czech Rep. She was only 13 1/2 inchs.


Still a large litter though wow, that is more like a standard poodle litter size. Some people call the mini/standard or over sized mini Moyans that is what my Gracie was, I wish my computer had not crashed so I could show you how beautiful she was. She was cream with Apricot ears, and just the brightest light in the yard when she was playing!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Ive only had big litters like that from my whites and silver minis. She was the only black to have that many. This same bitch had 5 in her first litter so yes it was very large litter. She was desexed after the second litter. Both times she ended up with mastitis and I was feeding the pups on my own for a couple of weeks. Its very draining.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Ive only had big litters like that from my whites and silver minis. She was the only black to have that many. This same bitch had 5 in her first litter so yes it was very large litter. She was desexed after the second litter. Both times she ended up with mastitis and I was feeding the pups on my own for a couple of weeks. Its very draining.


Just for my own curiosity, even though I do already know the answer, I just need it confirmed by someone experianced.....when do you do your first breeding, how often do you breed and how many litters in a lifetime would be healthy for the bitch?


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> when do you do your first breeding,
> After 18 mths is better for the bitch. They are much more mature in body and mind.
> 
> how often do you breed
> ...


Hope this answers your question


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Hope this answers your question


how often do you breed
2 - 3 litters a year

This is with several bitches right, not just one....?????? I assume so, but I wanted to make sure. This is just your kennels personal litter goal for your entire kennel per year.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> how often do you breed
> 2 - 3 litters a year
> 
> This is with several bitches right, not just one....?????? I assume so, but I wanted to make sure. This is just your kennels personal litter goal for your entire kennel per year.


Yes thats right. Not possible to have 3 litters in a year from one bitch cause most have 2 seasons a year ound:

No I dont reach a goal, mostly I do it when I want another pup for the ring. Not all pups you breed end up making it. Im fussy what I put in and you have to remember what starts out nice doesnt always end up nice. Things can go wrong while they are growing so those will be pet homed.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I didn't think so lol! by goal I meant your max litters, not your min. How long do you keep your pups before placing them? I plan on keeping mine at least 10-12 weeks before placing them just to make sure they are good and strong. My "mentor" has the dam to my black pup, we what used to be my black pup and she just turned 2 in Aug, she had her 3rd consecutive litter in Jan.....I did not know this when I got the pup from her. I knew it was not right but needed it confirmed. Do you OFA or or have OFA's done on the dam and sire before breeding? I am curious if this should be done before the first litter or at least having OFA on the sire and dam done? Do you send all documentation of testing with each pup? I have so many questions I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> She is doing well this time. Last litter she was a week early. The pups were healthy except the little brown boy that was born. He was too tiny, and I managed to keep him going for 3 weeks and the day he opened his eyes he died. I cried my heart out. The other 3 black girls were very healthy and fat.


they look so cute up on the back of the couch!


----------

